# TNT Apples and Blue Cheese and??



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2011)

Slice 3-4 apples depending amount ot people eating. Slice apples leaving peel on squeeze lemon over apple to stop browning a little sprinkle of fine sugar is nice to sweet the apples and reduce the tartness of the lemon. Put apple slices on a pretty platter alternating with chunks of blu cheese and the sprinkle  sweetened nuts  all over the tray. This is a great appy for guests and a nice cold drink makes it even better
kades


----------

